# Monster Hunter: Milla Jovovich Teil der geplanten Videospiel-Adaption



## TLaw555 (12. Mai 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Monster Hunter: Milla Jovovich Teil der geplanten Videospiel-Adaption* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Monster Hunter: Milla Jovovich Teil der geplanten Videospiel-Adaption*


----------



## Orzhov (12. Mai 2018)

Och nö.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (12. Mai 2018)

Äh... ne.... das geht nicht gut aus.
Und erst recht nicht mit Frau Jovovich. Man hat doch in Resident Evil gesehen, wo das ganze endet. Viel Bumm Bumm Bäng Bäng, aber nichts von der Seele des Franchises mitgenommen.


----------



## Phone (12. Mai 2018)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Äh... ne.... das geht nicht gut aus.
> Und erst recht nicht mit Frau Jovovich. Man hat doch in Resident Evil gesehen, wo das ganze endet. Viel Bumm Bumm Bäng Bäng, aber nichts von der Seele des Franchises mitgenommen.



Lag ja nicht an den Schauspielern ^^


----------



## NOT-Meludan (13. Mai 2018)

Phone schrieb:


> Lag ja nicht an den Schauspielern ^^



Ja, aber Milla Jovovich ist jetzt auch nicht unbedingt für schauspielerische Leistungen bekannt. Da kann man sich vorstellen, wie das mit Monster Hunter endet.


----------



## Enisra (13. Mai 2018)

ja, sagen wir so, das Schlimmste an Resi war nicht sie, aber geholfen hat es nun aber auch echt nicht


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (13. Mai 2018)

Man muss sich nur Uwe Boll anschauen (wenn man Masochist ist), um eindrucksvoll zu sehen, dass auch Top Schauspieler katastrophal sein können, wenn der Regisseur eine Flasche ist. Mit dem steht und fällt der Film.


----------



## nuuub (13. Mai 2018)

Top Schauspieler? In einem Uwe Boll Film? In welchem? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (13. Mai 2018)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Ja, aber Milla Jovovich ist jetzt auch nicht unbedingt für schauspielerische Leistungen bekannt. Da kann man sich vorstellen, wie das mit Monster Hunter endet.


Ich kenn Monster Hunter jetzt nicht persönlich, aber so etwas wie eine tiefergehende Story hat es doch eh nicht (a la Schach, hat ja nichts mit dem Unterhaltungswert zu tun  )

Wo ist jetzt also das Problem ?


----------



## Enisra (13. Mai 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich kenn Monster Hunter jetzt nicht persönlich, aber so etwas wie eine tiefergehende Story hat es doch eh nicht (a la Schach, hat ja nichts mit dem Unterhaltungswert zu tun  )
> 
> Wo ist jetzt also das Problem ?



naja, man macht so einen Müll wie Dungeons & Dragons, Mario oder Resident Evil, was nur so eine "In Name Only" Umsetzung ist und man markt, dass die Leute die den Müll abgesegnet hatten, sich nie mit dem Quellmaterial auseinander gesetzt haben
Gerade bei D&D, weil so hätte man ein Modul verfilmt oder so, aber dass da


----------



## Celerex (13. Mai 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich kenn Monster Hunter jetzt nicht persönlich, aber so etwas wie eine tiefergehende Story hat es doch eh nicht (a la Schach, hat ja nichts mit dem Unterhaltungswert zu tun  )
> 
> Wo ist jetzt also das Problem ?



Das neueste Monster Hunter World hat sogar eine richtige Story, die meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach im Ansatz gar nicht mal sooo schlecht ist. Also rein theoretisch könnte man daraus sicherlich etwas kreieren, aber bei dem Regisseur habe ich Zweifel, dass daraus irgendwas besseres als unteres Mittelmaß wird.


----------



## Jakkelien (13. Mai 2018)

nuuub schrieb:


> Top Schauspieler? In einem Uwe Boll Film? In welchem? Hab ich was verpasst?


Til Schweiger mag kein Tom Hanks sein aber ist definitiv kein schlechter Schauspieler und wurde in der Verfilmung von Far Cry verwurstet. Auf der tropischen Insel mit Nadelbäumen und einem Sägewerk als Showdown.


Keine Ahnung wer bei Capcom das für eine gute Idee hielt. Der Film kann nur scheitern. 
60 Mille ist lächerlich für einen Film der viel CGI erfordert. Zudem kann der Regisseur nix und der Plot ist eine Katastrophe.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (13. Mai 2018)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Der Film kann nur scheitern.
> 60 Mille ist lächerlich für einen Film der viel CGI erfordert. Zudem kann der Regisseur nix und der Plot ist eine Katastrophe.


Wenn ich sehe was 2007 Dragon Wars mit 70 Millionen abgeliefert hat und mttlerweile CGI einiges preisgünstiger ist halte ich es nicht pauschal für unmöglich.
RE:Final Capter war mit 40 Millionen auch nicht gerade teuer, während ein Rampage es mit 120 Millionen finanziell krachen lässt.

Man wird sehen!


----------



## Enisra (13. Mai 2018)

ich fürchte eh, die meiste Quote wird in Gagen drauf gehen


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (13. Mai 2018)

nuuub schrieb:


> Top Schauspieler? In einem Uwe Boll Film? In welchem? Hab ich was verpasst?



Naja Jason Statham, Ray Liotta,  Burt Reynolds,  Ron Perlman und das in einem einzigen Film. Vielleicht keine Meryl Streep aber auch weiß Gott keine Leichtgewichte.


----------



## nuuub (13. Mai 2018)

> Til Schweiger mag kein Tom Hanks sein aber ist definitiv kein schlechter Schauspieler



Ist jetzt nicht dein ernst. Kein schlechter Schauspieler? 

Aber ist ok, Geschmäcker sind bekanntlich verschieden.



> Naja Jason Statham, Ray Liotta, Burt Reynolds, Ron Perlman und das in einem einzigen Film. Vielleicht keine Meryl Streep aber auch weiß Gott keine Leichtgewichte.



Ok, Ray Liotta und Burt Reynolds lasse ich noch gelten.

Jason Statham und Ron Perlman sind ganz sicher keine Leichtgewichte, aber in meinen Augen auch keine Top-Schauspieler. 

Passt schon. Wie gesagt, Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Darüber zu diskutieren wer ein besserer Schauspieler ist, hat soviel Sinn wie eine Diskussion was besser schmeckt, Vanille oder Schokoladeneis.


----------



## Savag3r (14. Mai 2018)

Oh je...


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (15. Mai 2018)

nuuub schrieb:


> Ok, Ray Liotta und Burt Reynolds lasse ich noch gelten.
> 
> .



Reicht ja schon  
Und jetzt, wenn du einen starken Magen hast, schau dir den Film an und sag mir, dass das nicht ihre schlechteste Leistung ist


----------

